
Innovation Next Awards - lswiader
Got ideas about giving sex ed a tech makeover? The National Campaign to Prevent Teen and Unplanned Pregnancy has funding.  Apply by 1&#x2F;31&#x2F;16 at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;innovationnext.org.
======
lswiader
Have you ever thought you could improve sexual education? Does teen pregnancy
prevention matter to you? Interested in developing technology that could
change public health as we know it?

If yes, we invite you to enter the Innovation Next Awards.

The Innovation Next Awards, a program of The National Campaign to Prevent Teen
and Unplanned Pregnancy, has just announced a call for entries. In the first
round, this new awards program will give $80,000 to 10 individually funded
teams to develop technology interventions towards teen pregnancy prevention.

The submission period is from December 15, 2015 through January 31, 2016.
Entries may be submitted at www.InnovationNext.org. Professionals from all
backgrounds with a wide variety of experience and expertise are welcome.

